# Why is Effexor so expensive?



## arhmt9 (Mar 8, 2009)

I just went to the PD today and she wants me to try Effexor and welbutrin. When I went to the Pharmacy they told me that I had not met my insurance deductible so I would have to pay around $250 out of pocket for the Effexor. The welbutrin is only $28. I am wondering why Effexor is so expensive? And if I can go to Wal Mart and get it for $4. Someone told me that you can go to Wal Mart and get certain medications for $4. Is Effexor on the list of approved medications? Can anyone go and get the cheaper meds or do i need to fill out paperwork, etc.

Thanks - I appreciate any assistance.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Effexor is already generic, it shouldn't be very expensive. And combining Effexor with Wellbutrin makes not more sense than combining a cheap SSRI with Wellbutrin IMHO.


----------



## arhmt9 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I actually asked her for the welbutrin. It wasn't her idea. The reason is because it helps me to not crave cigarettes but if it prescribed for depression - insurance will help cover it. If it is prescribed to help quit smoking then insurance will not help.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

You don't need the Effexor, ask your Pdoc for Lexapro or Celexa (less expensive). They can perfectly be combined with Wellbutrin XL for a great AD effect. You may also lose weight and crave less for cigarettes. You must understand that Wellbutrin AND Effexor inhibit Norepinephrine reuptake, so just combining Wellbutrin XL with a cheap SSRI does the same thing as combining Effexor with Wellbutrin.


----------



## arhmt9 (Mar 8, 2009)

Great info. Thanks Medline!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Medline said:


> Effexor is already generic, it shouldn't be very expensive.


A lot of generics are stunningly expensive, even though it seems they ought to be dirt cheap when anybody can make them.

Here's a price quote I looked up from a pharmacy that generally has very competitive prices:



> Venlafaxine HCl - 100mg Tablets
> Quantity Our Price
> 100 tablets $190.99 - save 21% ($49.80)
> 300 tablets $559.98 - save 22% ($162.39)
> ...


To get the lowest possible price, I selected the largest dose size (as larger pills generally are cheaper per mg, and in some cases cost exactly the same as the smaller size). I also picked the generic and went with the regular rather than XR version.

As you can see, it' still at least $1.90 per pill even with all those actions to cut costs.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

arhmt9 said:


> Someone told me that you can go to Wal Mart and get certain medications for $4. Is Effexor on the list of approved medications? Can anyone go and get the cheaper meds or do i need to fill out paperwork, etc.


Here's a link to Walmart's list of $4 meds -- I specifically linked you to the mental health drugs:

http://www.walmart.com/cservice/contextual_help_popup.gsp?modId=553159

Generic versions of Celexa, Prozac, and Paxil are on the $4 list. No form of Effexor is.

And no paperwork at all. The whole point of the program is to drag customers like you into the Walmart store. They give some drugs cheap hoping that as you walk way back to the pharmacy you might just buy some other stuff along the way.


----------



## arhmt9 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks UltraShy that really helps. Wow Effexor is a lot more expensive than the other meds. Thanks for the list from Walmart too:squeeze

Does anyone know if Adderall is expensive? That was the other option that the PD mentioned if the Effexor/Wellbutrin combo doesn't work then she is going to try me on Paxil/Adderall since I know Paxil helps both my depression and anxiety but makes me want to sleep all the time. 

Unfortunatley I kind of have crappy insurance at the moment.


----------

